# New World Arnold Schwinn & Co. Bicycle pre-WW2



## Hooty733 (May 9, 2012)

I have a New World Arnold Schwinn & Co. Bicycle (single speed, skip tooth) if any one is intrested. 

let me know.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 9, 2012)

Coaster brake? Rim brakes? One piece or three piece cranks? A picture would help.  I am entirely too fond of New Worlds...


----------



## Hooty733 (May 9, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Coaster brake? Rim brakes? One piece or three piece cranks? A picture would help.  I am entirely too fond of New Worlds...




one piece crank, coaster brake.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 9, 2012)

What condition is the paint  and chrome in?  Does it still have fenders? Where is it located?


----------



## Hooty733 (May 9, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> What condition is the paint  and chrome in?  Does it still have fenders? Where is it located?




Pretty rusty and yes it does have both fenders. in my barn.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2012)

You do know what the next question is...where the hell is your barn?
If it's in Virginia or nearby, let me know.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2012)

*I like barns*

Pics, price, location please


----------



## mruiz (May 10, 2012)

The barn is next to the green tree, in the back.


----------

